# 72 ford 4000



## Con_4000man (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi. I would like to get the rev clocks working on my 72 3cyl 4000. Can the tachometer cable b run to the back of the dynamo and into a tacho drive that is available for these models?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes. Make sure your rev clock is free to turn before installing the new cable. If the clock is frozen, it will immediately break the new cable. 

I attached a parts diagram of your rev clock / instrument panel.


----------



## Con_4000man (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your info. My clocks are free to spin ok. So all shud b sweet. Just need to get the correct parts nw. Thanks.


----------

